
Python vs. R for Data Science - cm_yijirr
https://www.codementor.io/python/tutorial/python-vs-r-for-data-science-data-frames-i
======
JupiterMoon
This has at least one basic error. It recommends chained indexing to index
pandas DataFrames by row and column this does not have clearly defined
behaviour and is specifically warned against in the pandas docs.

------
pvaldes
And there is also this strange line of R code.

colnames(existing_df) &lt;- new_col_names

The author probably wanted to say instead:

colnames(existing_df) <\- new_col_names;

